# Gaming-Rechner ~1200€



## huntertech (7. Januar 2010)

*Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Am 28.2. kommt wieder ein neuer Rechner her bzw. da soll einer zusammengebaut werden, bestellt werden soll er dementsprechend ca. 7-10 Tage vorher.

Da ich aber nicht warten will mit der Zusammenstellung habe ich schon einmal eine Liste gemacht (und seit ca. 10 Monaten überarbeitet ), wie ich mir das so vorstelle und ich denke mal, dass ihr da noch wisst, was man da verbessern könnte.

Also zu den Einsatzzwecken: Der PC soll als Office-PC genutzt werden, als Gaming-PC jedoch auch. Da ich teilweise manchmal tagelang in meinem Freizeiht nur ein neues PC-Spiel spiele und ich das auch mit 16:1 AF, 4x MSAA und AAA genießen möchte, muss da schon etwas Leistung drinstecken.

Die Leistungsaufnahme ist mir relativ egal, was mir wichtig ist, sind ein gutes P/L Verhältnis, Aufrüstbarkeit und vorallem: RUHE!

Habe mir das ganze so gedacht (*Produktart *Produkt, Preis Händler):

*CPU* Phenom II X4 955 BE (C3)   129,88 € Mindfactory       *
CPU Kühler* Scythe Ninja 2 Rev. B   32,79 €   Hardwareversand       *
Gehäuselüfter* Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 PCGH-Edition X3 29,97 €   Alternate       *
WLP* Arctic Cooling MX-2   2,98 €   Hardwareversand       *
GraKa* HD 5850   236,99 €   Hardwareversand       *
HDD* Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB 49,78 €   Hardwareversand       *
MoBo* Gigabyte Ma770T-UD3P   68,78 €   Mindfactory       *
Gehäuse* Xigmatek Midgard   57,72 €   Mindfactory       *
NT* Cooler Master Silent Pro M500   71,64 €   Mindfactory       *
Ram* GEIL GV34GB1333C7DC   74,90 €   Alternate       *
SoKa* Asus Xonar D1   51,90 €   Alternate       *
Maus* Roccat Kone   54,89 €   Hardwareversand 
*Headset* Roccat Kave   71,83 €   Hardwareversand 
*Mouspad* SteelSeries QcK (63004)   6,98 €   Hardwareversand       *
Gamepad* XBOX 360 Controller Windows   26,95 €   Hardwareversand       *
Tasta* Logitech G15   66,00 €   Amazon       *
OS* Win 7 Home Premium SB 64-bit   74,83 €   Mindfactory       *
VGA-Kühler*   Accelero Twin Turbo Pro   Nicht lieferbar   Nicht Lieferbar (aktualisiert am 8.1.)
 

 *Zwischensumme:* 
1.111,59€
*Versand:*
-7,00 €   Hardwareversand 
  -6,95 €   Alternate   
  -0,00 €   Mindfactory / Amazon   
*Endsumme:* 
1.155,54 €       

Die Gehäuselüfter des Gehäuses fliegen raus und werden durch 4 von den Silent Eagle 800ern abgelöst, der fünfte Eagle kommt auf den Ninja 2. Alle fünf laufen ungeregelt auf 12V (800RPM).

Der Acceleri Twin Turbo soll laut online-shops ab morgen lieferbar sein, Beitrag korrigiere ich dann.

Na dann denke ich hätte ich alles: fleißig korrigieren und kommentieren bitte


----------



## Lordac (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Hallo,





> *CPU:* Phenom II X4 955 BE (C3) 162,66 € Alternate
> *CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Ninja 2 Rev. B 32,79 € Hardwareversand
> *Gehäuselüfter:* Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 PCGH-Edition X5 49,95 € Alternate
> *WLP:* Arctic Cooling MX-2 2,98 € Hardwareversand
> ...


sieht gut aus !





> *GraKa:* HD 5850 236,99 € Hardwareversand
> *VGA-Kühler:* Accelero Twin Turbo Pro Nicht lieferbar Nicht Lieferbar


Hier würde ich eine von Haus aus leise Karte wie z.B. die 4890 Vapor-X kaufen, sie hat zwar kein DX11 und zieht etwas mehr Strom, dafür bietet sie das bessere P/L-Verhältnis bei kaum weniger Leistung.




> *HDD:* Western Digital Caviar Green 500GB 40,00 € Hardwareversand


Als Systemplatte würde ich ein aktuelle von Samsung oder Seagate nehmen, "grüne" Festplatten sind eher etwas für ein Archiv.




> Die Gehäuselüfter des Gehäuses fliegen raus und werden durch 4 von den Silent Eagle 800ern abgelöst, der fünfte Eagle kommt auf den Ninja 2. Alle fünf laufen ungeregelt auf 12V (800RPM).


Für das Gehäuse reicht i.d.R. je ein Front- und Hecklüfter.

Im allgemeinen würde ich die Priese vor dem Kauf noch einmal bei Geizhals vergleichen *klick*, ich denke das noch der ein oder andere Euro an Ersparnis drin wäre.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Mushroom (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Würde auf jeden fall auf die 5850 setzen... DX11 wird sich wohl wesentlich stärker/schneller durchsetzen als DX10 das getan hat!
Bei der HDD/Gehäuselüfter stimme ich Lordac zu.


----------



## AlexFCB87 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Ein Freund hat ein Lancool K58, ein anderer ein Xigmatek Midgard. Wir hatten auf der Lan mal einmal den einen laufen und einmal den anderen und hatten alle das Gefühl beim Lancool weniger Geräusche warzunehmen... In der pcgh steht es zwar anders rum...aber ka wir waren uns zu fünft einig(System war ja fast das gleiche)


----------



## huntertech (7. Januar 2010)

Also ich denke au, dass eine HD 5850 besser wäre, DX11 ist für mich schon ein wichtiges Argument. Zudem kann man die Karte auch bequem mit dem Afterburner von MSI over-/undervolten.

Bei der Systemplatte bin ich relativ verwirrt. Habe hier im Forum jmd. gehabt, der geschrieben hat, dass die Caviar Greens bei ihm länger gehalten haben als die schnelleren von Samsung/Seagate und mein Vater hat auch schon seit 10 Jahren WD-Platten drinnen und die laufen immernoch 


Bei den Gehäuselüftern würde ich mich dann auf zwei beschränken + der eine auf dem CPU-Kühler. Meint ihr dass der 955 BE auch so kalt genug bleibt, obwohl alle drei Lüfter nur 800 RPM haben ?

Und die Preise sind schono mit dem PCGH-Vergleicher verglichen 



AlexFCB87 schrieb:


> Ein Freund hat ein Lancool K58, ein anderer ein Xigmatek Midgard. Wir hatten auf der Lan mal einmal den einen laufen und einmal den anderen und hatten alle das Gefühl beim Lancool weniger Geräusche warzunehmen... In der pcgh steht es zwar anders rum...aber ka wir waren uns zu fünft einig(System war ja fast das gleiche)


 

Wechsle die Gehäuselüfter doch eh aus


----------



## Lordac (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Hi,



huntertech schrieb:


> Also ich denke au, dass eine HD 5850 besser wäre, DX11 ist für mich schon ein wichtiges Argument.


nun ja, bisher gibt es kaum DX11-Spiele und wenn man solche spielt, bricht die 5850 um bis zu 42% ein. 
Bei den sonstigen Spielen liegt die 5850 ~ 7% vor einer 4890, wenn man dann noch auf den Preis von 258,16 Euro (5850 + Kühler) zu 155,90 Euro (4890), wäre für mich die Entscheidung eindeutig.

Ich finde die 5850 an sich total gut, vor allem der gesenkte Stromverbrauch bei gestiegener Leistung überzeugt, dennoch ist sie aus P/L-Sicht zu teuer.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Mushroom (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Wie lang eine Platte hält is wohl eher Glückssache  Da gibts eig. kein "X ist Haltbarer als Y"
Die CPU sollte - starkes übertakten ausgenommen - kühl genug bleiben!
Wegen dem Einbrechen unter DX11: Selbst ne 4870X2 bricht unter DX10 im vergleich zu DX9 deutlich ein. Gerade die Tesselation frisst unter DX11 einfach unmengen Leistung
Im Endeffekt muss er es selbst entscheiden - ich würde Trotzdem zur 5850 greifen


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Du kannst ruhig eine WD Platte nehmen, nur als Systemplatte wäre eine Black besser als eine Green.


----------



## huntertech (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Die Green habe ich der Black vorallem wegen dem Leerlaufgeräusch vorgezogen. Habe die Green auch in einem externen 3,5" Gehäuse rumstehen und die Lautstärke finde ich so OK, nur mehr wäre an für sich nicht ganz so gut. Hat hier jmd. subjektive Beurteilungen, wie viel lauter die Black zur Gren ist? 

Und wie schon geschrieben: Die 5850 ist nicht nur schneller als die 4890, sie ist auch Stromsparender (was jedoch nur gerind ins Gewicht fällt), die Spannungswandler bleiben Kühler und lassen sich mit dem Afterburner regeln, sie hat DX11 und sie hat viel OC-Potenzial.

Wobei ich notfalls mit dem Rechnerkauf auch noch etwas warten kann, also bis die HD 5850 wieder vernümpftig lieferbar ist und günstiger wird. Und vllt. kommt ja auch noch Fermi, dann würde sie auch noch im Preis fallen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Du kannst ja die Black in ein Scythe Quiet Drive bauen, dann wird sie leiser.
Nur würde ich auf keinen Fall eine langsame HD fürs System nehmen, da sie sonst den restlichen PC ausbremst.

Bei der Graka würde ich auch zur 5850 raten.


----------



## Lordac (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Die 5850 ist nicht nur schneller als die 4890, sie ist auch Stromsparender (was jedoch nur gerind ins Gewicht fällt), die Spannungswandler bleiben Kühler und lassen sich mit dem Afterburner regeln, sie hat DX11 und sie hat viel OC-Potenzial.


Für 6,76% mehr Leistung + DX11 bezahlst du 65,59% mehr Geld, wenn es dir das wert ist dann kauf sie.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Und wie schon geschrieben: Die 5850 ist nicht nur *schneller* als die 4890, sie ist auch *Stromsparender* (was jedoch nur gerind ins Gewicht fällt), die *Spannungswandler bleiben Kühler und lassen sich mit dem Afterburner regeln*, sie hat *DX11* und sie hat *viel OC-Potenzial*.
> 
> *Wobei ich notfalls mit dem Rechnerkauf auch noch etwas warten kann, also bis die HD 5850 wieder vernümpftig lieferbar ist und günstiger wird. Und vllt. kommt ja auch noch Fermi, dann würde sie auch noch im Preis fallen.*



Alles klar?


----------



## Lordac (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Hallo,

ich will das Thema jetzt nicht zu sehr strapazieren, aber ich kann schon lesen was du geschrieben hast:



> Die 5850 ist nicht nur *schneller* als die 4890...


*6,76%*, ich habe nie das Gegenteil behauptet...!



> Die 5850 ist auch *Stromsparender* (was jedoch nur gerind ins Gewicht fällt)...


Auch das hab ich nie bestritten, aber bei einer Kaufpreisdifferenz von 102,26 Euro (Stand heute) musst du die Karte lange nutzen damit sich das amortisiert.



> ...die Spannungswandler bleiben Kühler und lassen sich mit dem Afterburner regeln.


Die Kühlung ist natürlich gut, für was man die Wandler regeln muss weiß ich nicht.



> ...sie hat DX11


Wofür es noch kaum Spiele gibt und wenn es sie gibt, bricht sie bei diesen um bis zu *42%* ein.



> ...sie hat viel OC-Potenzial.


Wie hoch das bei einer 4890 ist weiß ich nicht. OC-Potenzial würde ich bei einer Grafikkarte aber nie als Kaufkriterium sehen, zumindest nicht wenn man u.a. dafür ~ 100,- Euro mehr bezahlt.



> Wobei ich notfalls mit dem Rechnerkauf auch noch etwas warten kann, also bis die HD 5850 wieder vernünftig lieferbar ist und günstiger wird. Und vllt. kommt ja auch noch Fermi, dann würde sie auch noch im Preis fallen.


In die Zukunft schauen kann niemand, aber vielleicht ist sie bis zum Kaufzeitpunkt wirklich günstiger.

Ich will dir die Karte nicht ausreden sondern beurteile nur die *aktuelle* Situation und da bietet die 5850 das schlechtere P/L-Verhältnis. Was du letztendlich kaufst musst du entscheiden, ich schreibe/empfehle nur das was ich für mich denke.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (8. Januar 2010)

Stimmt, jedoch ist der Hauptgrund eben das Hitzeproblem der Spanneswandler der HD 4890. Hat die PCGH oft geschrieben. Gibts schon passende Kühler dafür? Also welche, die die auch ordentlich kühl halten?

Oder hat hier irgendjemand ne 4890 mit dem anderen Kühler drauf, wenn ja mit welchem?



huntertech schrieb:


> Oder hat hier irgendjemand ne 4890 mit dem anderen Kühler drauf, wenn ja mit welchem?


 
Ich seh das mal als nein 

Also die Gehäuselüfter habe ich geändert (jetzt nur noch 2) und die HDD auch. Hat das Midgard schon serienmäßig gute Entkoppler oder muss man selbst was nachordern?


----------



## huntertech (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Hat denn hier echt keiner n Midgard?


----------



## Lordac (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Hallo,



huntertech schrieb:


> Der Hauptgrund eben das Hitzeproblem der Spanneswandler der HD 4890. Hat die PCGH oft geschrieben. Gibts schon passende Kühler dafür? Also welche, die die auch ordentlich kühl halten?


stimmt, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das Problem nur bei Karten im Referenzdesign oder auch bei solchen mit eigener Kühllösung wie z.B. Vapor-X auftritt. 



huntertech schrieb:


> Hat das Midgard schon serienmäßig gute Entkoppler oder muss man selbst was nachordern?


Ich habe das Gehäuse nicht, frag evtl. auch mal im Gehäuse-Unterforum, ich bin mir sicher das einige hier eines haben.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Habe mal nachgefragt, sind wohl Gumminoppen am Festplattenschlitten, die sollen aber auch nicht sonderlich gut funktionieren (getestet mit einer WD Caviar BLUE). Aber ich denke, ich werd's überleben, so schlimm kanns ja nicht sein, auch mit einer Caviar Black 

Gibts denn sonst noch Vorschläge für die Liste?


----------



## huntertech (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Würde mich auch über ein "Liste ist ganz gut, würde ich auch so machen" freuen 

Und habe mal den Preis der HD 5850 weiter verfolgt, der ist jetzt schon wieder angestiegen. Ich denke mal, wenn der nicht auf max. 220€ wieder fällt, wirds doch ne HD 4890. Habe mal nachgeguckt, die Vapor-X von Sapphire gibt es schon ab 160 Euronen. Hat die jmd. bzw. kann mir jemand auch so was drüber sagen? Also subjektive Lautstärkeneinschätzung (Leerlauf/Last), OC-Potenzial, usw. ?


----------



## Professor Frink (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

die Vapor-x hat meist eine bessere Kühlung und sit auch leiser --> bessere OC möglichkeiten obwohl das von Graka zu GRaka schwankt


----------



## KOF328 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

ich finde die entkoppler sind beim midgard "okay"...^^
hab die zwei orangenen xigis rausgenommen und bei mir werkeln jez 3 red led xigis im gehäuse, 1 vorne 1 hinten und einer oben


----------



## huntertech (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Wat für Teile??? 


Und welche Entkoppler sind denn sonst empfehlenswert (die für 5,25" Schächte sollen am meisten was taugen, habe ich gehört )?


----------



## huntertech (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Der Preis der HD 5850 steigt ja bekanntlich immer weiter an und Lieferbar ist sie immernoch nicht und jetzt ist auch die HD 4890 Vapor-X fast überall ausverkauft.

Hat jemand da Rat? Eine GTX 275 wäre mit rund 200€ ja dann auch keine Alternative, da könnte ich dann gleich eine HD 5850 nehmen.

Bei Edel-Grafikkarten.de sind auch diverse HD 4890er drin. Da sind folgende Kühler drauf:

-Setsugen
-Bifrost
-Musashi
-Heidi

Welche dieser Kühler ist denn am meisten zu empfehlen? Über den Setsugen liest man, dass die Lüfter falschrum dran sind, also die Leistung nicht sonderlich gut sien soll. Welche Karte würdet ihr kaufen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Der Heidi Lüfter ist sehr gut, die anderen kenne ich aber nicht so wirklich.


----------



## huntertech (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Habe Edel-Grafikkarten.de vorhin angeschrieben und schon eine Antwort bekommen: Der Lüfter wird auf die Platine blasend montiert, also die neue und bessere Variante. Damit liegt der Setsugen (bei gleicher Geräuschkulisse) knapp vor der Heidi (1°C).

Der Musashi ist laut PCGH lauter und schwächer (wird ja jetzt durch den Setsugen abgelöst). 

Und der Bifrost ist (für mich) viel zu laut und kühlt ca. 15°C schlechter.


Jetzt die Frage: Hat der Setsugen auch Vorteile der Heidi gegenüber, dadurch, dass er auch die Spannungswandler überragt und diese vllt. mitkühlt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Das weiß ich leider nicht.
Hast du Edelgrafikkarten mal danach gefragt?


----------



## huntertech (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Ne, das nicht


----------



## huntertech (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

So, da der Setsugen anscheinend richtig montiert wird, habe ich die Liste nochmal überarbeitet. Sieht jetzt so aus:

        Phenom   II X4 955 BE (C3)   129,81 €
Scythe Ninja 2 Rev. B   31,52 €       
Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800   PCGH-Edition X3   29,97 €       
Arctic Cooling MX-2   2,98 €       
HD 4890 Vapor-X   163,74 € 
      Western Digital Caviar Black   500GB   49,44 €       
*Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P   68,53 €       *
Xigmatek Midgard   55,93 €       
Cooler Master Silent Pro M500   72,89 €       
GEIL GV34GB1333C7DC   84,89 € 
      Asus Xonar D1   51,89 €       
Roccat Kone   54,77 €       
Roccat Kave   69,81 €       
Sharkoon Rush Mat   7,93 €       
Microsoft XBOX 360 Controller   Windows   26,95 € 
      Logitech G15   64,24 €       
Win 7 Home Premium SB 64-bit   71,95 €

Plus versand komme ich da auf:    1.058,69   €


Jetzt finde ich aber, da ich ja noch etwas Luft habe, könnte doch ein besseres Mainboard her oder? Also wenigstens eine Spannungswandlerkühlung sollte schon da sein und wenns auch noch n bisschen mehr OCen kann, hätte ich da auch nix gegen. 

Welches Mainboard (Sockel AM3) ist denn noch besser als das hier aufgeführte Gigabyte-Board und auch zu empfehlen?

Oder doch besser ganz auf den Lynnfield umsteigen?


----------



## Elzoco (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Das MSI GD 70 ist ganz gut , aber leider auch relativ teuer.
http://www.schottenland.de/preisvergleich/preise/proid_9779898/MSI-790FX-GD70-Gaming-Series


----------



## huntertech (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Ja gut, da wäre der Lynnfield dann nicht wirklich eine gute Alternative, wenn der mit Board 100€ mehr kostet 

Wie ist es denn mit dem GD65?


----------



## Elzoco (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Soll auch ganz gut sein, sieht aber aus wie Kacka.
MSI 790GX-G65 DDR3 - Erfahrungen - Forum de Luxx


----------



## huntertech (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Merkt man in Spielen überhaupt den Unterschied? Oder limitiert meistens die HD4890 (wird aber noch Übertaktet, genau wie die CPU)


----------



## Elzoco (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Ich denk mal,die Graka wird da limitieren. Und Unterschiede am Board liegen warsch. nur am schlechterem OC.


----------



## huntertech (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Habe gerade nochmal die PCGHs rausgekramt und es wurde in der Ausgabe 12/2009 die GTX 285 für die Prozessor-OCs benutzt. Da die HD 4890 auf GTX 275-Niveau liegt, denke ich mal, wenn ich die auch OCe, dass da noch ein schnellerer Prozzi auch was bringt. Wobei das wöchentliche Backup (aufgrund von starken Komprimierung) auch schneller gehen sollte mit dem i5 


Also der i5 schafft ca. 39FPS in Anno1404 und auf 3,9GHz übertaktet sogar 51FPS.

Der Phenom II X4 965 BE (955 wurde nicht getestet) schafft 32FPS und OCed nur 36FPS.

Ich denke da fällt die Wahl doch schnell auf den i5 oder???


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Anno 1404 ist mal wieder so eine Sache.
Das Game ist für die Intel Architektur programmiert, läuft also auf Intel Prozessoren schneller und ist deshalb kein Maßstab für Spiele.
Such mal Benchmarks mit anderen Spielen raus, dann kannst du besser vergleichen.


----------



## Core152 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Also mir ging es ähnlich. Ich wollte auch den AMD PII X4 955 mit dem MA770T-UD3P nehmen.
Dann hab ich gesehen, dass ich noch Geld übrig und vor hatte, zu übertakten. Deshalb viel meine Wahl viel auf:

Intel i5-750 und das MSI P55-GD65. 

Ich denke, und das hat sich auch in vielen Test weitestgehend bestätigt:

Ohne OC:
beide etwa gleich gut, Phenom bisschen besser in Games, i5 manchmal bisschen!!! besser im Entpacken oder so
Mit OC:
i5 überholt den 955 (fast) überall, da er sich besser übertakten lässt

Und: der i5 zieht weniger Strom so weit ich weiß


Also ohne OC hat AMD das besser P/L-Verhältnis, mit OC der Intel(meiner Meinung nach).

Edit: Das war kein Aufruf an die Fanboys rumzuspammen .


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*



Core152 schrieb:


> Edit: Das war kein Aufruf an die Fanboys rumzuspammen .


 
Liest sich aber so. 

Der AMD ist mit aktiviertem Cool 'n Quite schon sehr sparsam und der 770er Chipsatz saugt auch nicht viel aus der Dose.
Mein AMD System zieht keine 40 Watt.


----------



## Core152 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Liest sich aber so.
> 
> Der AMD ist mit aktiviertem Cool 'n Quite schon sehr sparsam und der 770er Chipsatz saugt auch nicht viel aus der Dose.
> Mein AMD System zieht keine 40 Watt.


War nicht beabsichtigt.

Also mein i5 der dreht den Multiplikator auch bei niedriger Auslastung runter.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob er dann sparsamer ist als der AMD.
Hat das nicht auch was mit der TDP zu tun(i5~95, 955~125)?


Egal, aber wie gesagt: 

*Also ohne OC hat AMD das besser P/L-Verhältnis, mit OC der Intel i5(meiner  Meinung nach).*


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

TDP ist nur die Leistung der Kühlung, die das System haben muss, mit tatsächlichem Verbrauch hat das aber nichts zu tun.


----------



## huntertech (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Anno 1404 ist mal wieder so eine Sache.
> Das Game ist für die Intel Architektur programmiert, läuft also auf Intel Prozessoren schneller und ist deshalb kein Maßstab für Spiele.
> Such mal Benchmarks mit anderen Spielen raus, dann kannst du besser vergleichen.



Das ist ein Problem  Meistens gibt PCGH nur Far Cry 2 (läuft auf AMD-Prozzis besser) und Anno 1404 (auf Intels besser) an. 

Aber ich glaube noch in erinnerung zu haben, dass der i5 mit Standardtakt ca. 5-10% schneller ist, mit OC wesentlich mehr.

Habe die Liste nochmal erneuert (jetzt also mit HD4890 Setsugen) und die ganzen Preise erneuert. Mit allem drum und dran und Versand kommt man also auf:

1075,93€ (genaue Zusammensetzung für die neue (2007er) und alte (97er und 2003er) Version von Excel nochmal im Anhang gepackt.)


Wenn man jetzt den i5 und das MSI P55-GD65 verwenden würde, käme man auf 1157,83. Wäre dann also ein Unterschied von 81,90€. Webb nab jetzt noch bedenkt, dass ein Vergleichbares AM3-Board ca. das selbe kosten würde die das P55-GD65, käme man auf eine Differenz von ca. 30€.
Dann müsste aber noch ein neuer Kühler her, ich würde dann den Megahalems in der Rev. B kaufen, ein passender Lüfter war ja schon vorher in der Preisliste drin. Wären dann noch ca. 20€ Aufpreis.


Würde sich das dann lohnen? 50€ mehr für einen i5 und einen Megahalems? Die Plattform würde ich dann versuchen noch ne Zeit weiterzubenutzen und der Megahaöems würde das mit sicherheit auch schaffen


----------



## Elzoco (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Kannst sein, dass du dich verrechnet hast? Ich komm auf 1.135,87 €
(=C3+C4+(3*C5)+C6+C7+C8+C9+C10+C11+C12+C13+C14+C15+C16+C17+C18+C19+B26+B27+B28)

Ob du die AMD, oder Intel Plattform nimmst, macht keinen sooo großen Unterschied.


----------



## huntertech (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Ne verrechnet auf keinen Fall, das was im Anhang ist, stimmt schon so weit 

Hat denn jmd Benchmarks wo beide drin sind


----------



## Elzoco (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Core i5 vs. Phenom II X4 CPU Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## huntertech (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Habe mich bei Google mal durchgeklickt und bin auf ein Ergebnis gekommen:

Der "Core i5 750" hat ca. 10-15% mehr Geschwindigkeit außerhalb vom Gaming, also in Bereichen in denen die Grafikkarte nicht limitieren kann. In manchen fällen ist er sogar ca. 20% schneller. Da aber in den Benchmarks von spielen die Leistungen bis auf wenige FPS gleich liegen und mal der eine und mal der andere vorne liegenm hat da die Grafikkarte limitiert. Da aber meistens eine GTX 285 verwendet wurde und ich "nur" eine Karte auf GTX 275er Niveau angedacht habe, wird mir der i5 in Spielen wenig nützen und für das wöchentliche Backup alleine ist mir der Aufpreis von ca. 50€ zu hoch.

Jetzt ist aber auch die Frage, wie es bei einer Aufrüstung der Grafikkarte dann später aussieht. Glaubt ihr, dass die 15% Mehrleistung durch den i5 sich dann bezahlt machen oder ist das zu gering und der müsste so oder so mitgewechselt werden?


----------



## Core152 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Sry falls es schon erwähnt wurde, aber hast du vor zu Übertakten? 
Denn da würde der i5 dem AMD 955 davonziehen, auch wenn du den 955 übertakten würdest.


----------



## huntertech (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Hat denn hier jemand OC-Ergebnisse vom 955BE oder i5 750? PCGH hat nur welche mit Spannungserhöhung äber die möchte ich möglichst vermeiden.


----------



## Elzoco (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Das wird dir keiner liefern können, da jede CPU ein Unikat ist.


----------



## AMDman (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

habe welche vom 955...meiner macht 3,8ghz bei 1,48V oder so...zum reinen gamen ist der amd nicht nur günstiger sondern auch besser!!!


----------



## huntertech (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Bringt mir wenig 

Was ist denn die Standardspannung? Und was ist denn bitteschön "oder so"?


Und @ Elzoco: Ich meine auch eher einen Richtwert. Wenn man keine ganz ausgefallenen Produktionen erwischt sollte ja dann etwas ähnliches bei rumkommen.


----------



## Elzoco (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Mein 940 braucht für 3,8 ghz "nur" 1,45, daher kann man so keine Ergebnisse liefern.

€: aber 3,4 sollte jeder P2 ohne Spannungserhöhung schaffen.


----------



## huntertech (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Liegt nahe, PCGH hat mit einer 5%igen Spannungserhöhung 3,9 GHz geschafft 

Aber da ich ja die Erhöhung möglichst vermeiden möchte, sammle ich eben Ergebnisse von anderen 

Aber wie siehts denn mit der Architektur aus? Ähneln sich der 750 und der 940 stark (bis auf Hyperthreading und 3 DDR3-Modul-Modus)?


----------



## huntertech (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Also heute viel ein kleines Vorgespräch über den PC und das Ergebnis sieht ungefähr so aus:

Wen der Gesamtpreis des PCs nicht drastisch fällt, gibts den erst zur Konfirmation (Mitte Mai). Da ich aber nicht unbedingt noch länger warten möchte (warte schon gut 10 Monate), denke ich, muss was an der Liste gemacht werden!

Also wenn man mit dem 955er und dem Gigabyte-Sparboard (MA770T-UD3P) statt mit dem i5 750 rechnet, kommt man im ganzen auf 1078,88€

Diese ca. 1080€ setzen sich wie folgt zusammen:

764€ für den PC mit Gehäuse, Innenleben, Lüftern, etc.
294€ für Maus, Tastatur, Headset, Mauspad, Betriebssystem und Controller

Lässt man den Controller weg, ist man bei 1052€ insgesamt.

Jetzt meine Frage an euch: *Wo kann man noch ansetzen um etwas zu drücken, wo man aber nicht sonderlich an Leistung verliert* (also keine 10% weniger Leistung für 5€ Ersparnis oder sowas )?

*Und welche* (günstigen aber trotzdem nicht schlecht verarbeiteten) *Markengehäuse kann man den anstelle des Midgards setzen?* (also Preis unter 60€)? Da die Sharkoon-Lüfter da eh reinkommen, wäre es auch egal, wenn keine seruenmäßigen Lüfter drinwähren.

*Und welche Peripherie ist nicht ganz so teuer aber trotzdem empfehlenswert? *Bitte keinen billig-mist, das soll ein paar Jährchen halten 

*Und habe ich große Leistungseinbußen, wenn ich die Caviar Green statt der Caviar Black einsetze? *Die ist ja auch 10€ billiger!

*Oder wie siehts aus mit einem Plattformwechsel auf AM2+?
*Oder stehen die chancen für zukünftige Prozzis für diese Plattform schlecht?


----------



## Elzoco (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Guck dir mal dieses Case an, ist zwar 10€ teuer, aber Wayne Interessierts?

Auf AM2+ würde ich nicht mehr setzen, da der Sockel ausläuft.


----------



## huntertech (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

sieht auch chic aus aber es bringt mich ja nicht weiter. Ich möchte es ja günstiger und nicht teurer


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Das Cooler Master Centurion 534 ist sehr gut.
Oder du nimmst das Xigmatek Asgard.


----------



## huntertech (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Ich find das Asgard nicht sonderlich ansprechend (von der Optik). Aber wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem Centurion 534 und dem Centurion 534 Plus? Und wie soll der Frontlüfter denn effektiv ansaugen, wenn vorne überhaupt kein Meshgitter ist?


Wie ist denn das Antec two hundred? Oder ist das für die doch gehobenen Komponenten innen drinnen dann doch irgendwo zu wenig?


----------



## Ryokage (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Also ich hab jetzt kein Antec Gehäuse, aber zumingestens auf dem Papier machen sie einen vernünftigen Eindruck, ne gute Kühlung sollte mit denn Möglich sein. Aber ich würde ja eher das Three Hundred nehmen, die Front des Two Hundred find ich
Das Three Hundred ist auch meine Wahl, falls das Geld für ein schickes Coolermaster RC692 nicht reicht.

Ansonsten schau mal bei Caseking, es gibt auch noch viele Gehäuse die teilweise noch deutlich günstiger sind. http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Gehaeusefinder:::29_10437.html?mode=gallery&Preis=0-50&ext=2#s|Preis=0-50&ext=2&mode=gallery&template=Finder&perpage=20&sort=pname_asc


----------



## huntertech (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Habe mich gerade mal bei ein paar bekannten Herstellern durchgeklickt (Thermaltake, Xigmatek, Coolermaster, Antec, NZXT) und bis auch noch auf das "Thermaltake M5" gekommen. Optisch finde ichs ganz schön und kostet auch mit 50€ ca. 7€ weniger als mein vorheriger Favourit Midgard.

Wie findet ihr denn das M5? Wie ist die Verarbeitung und werden die HDDs (vernümpftig) entkoppelt? Und wie lassen sich die Laufwerke (optisch und HDD) und die PCI-E-Karten einbauen?


----------



## Core152 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*



> Phenom   II X4 955 BE (C3)   129,81 €
> Scythe Ninja 2 Rev. B   31,52 €
> Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800   PCGH-Edition X3   29,97 €
> Arctic Cooling MX-2   2,98 €
> ...



Also wenn ich sparen müsste, würde ich da sparen:
*
(27 beim Controller: *Erst zur Konfirmation kaufen)
*10€ bei der Festplatte:* wenn du die nimmst: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
*20-30€ bei der Maus:* eine Roccat Kone, hört sich schon nicht schlecht an und sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, aber ist die wirklich nötig? Außerdem soll des öfteren das Mausrad brechen. Ich z.B. bin mit meiner Logitech MX518 wunschlos glücklich.
*~20€ beim Headset?!?:* So viel gutes hab ich über das auch nicht gelesen. Guck z.B. mal Kommentare auf gzhals oder alternate an, oder schau mehrere Tests durch, klang soll angeblich bisschen Dumpf sein und das HS soll schwer sein, aber das schätzt jeder für sich ein.
*51,90€ bei der Soundkarte: *Warum benutzt du nicht jetzt einfach OnBoard-Sound und zu deiner Konfirmation holst du dir dann die Soundkarte.
*~XX, keine Ahnung wie viel bei der Tasta: *Die möchtest du wahrscheinlich trotzdem nehmen. Oder hast noch ne normale da, und bestellst dir dann zu deiner Konfirmation einfach die?

Bei den anderen Teilen würd ich auch ungern weniger ausgeben .


----------



## Ryokage (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Ich würde meinem Vorredner bei der Maus wiedersprechen, da sollte man zuallererst das kaufen was am besten in der Hand liegt (ich gehe davon aus du hast mehrere Mäuse mal probiert), außerdem ist das Mausrad Problem der Kone wohl behoben. Wenn natürlich billigere genauso gut passen würden, dann zweimal üerlegen.
Bei der Tastaur kann man echt sparen, ne ergonomische Mircrosoft (meiner Meinung nach machen die recht gute Eingabegeräte) gibt es für 15 Euro, sone super-geilomat-siehttollausundkannnix Gaming Tastatur braucht man nicht wirklich. Also ich hab noch nie ein Display oder programmierbare Tasten vermisst. Überlegs dir gut, ob du sowas brauchst.

Controller, Soundkarte, Headset würde ich mir auch später kaufen, alles zusätzlicher Firlefanz, geht auch erst mal ohne. Dann kannst du den Preis auch durchaus ganz gut drücken.


----------



## huntertech (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*



Core152 schrieb:


> *(27 beim Controller: *Erst zur Konfirmation kaufen)



Oder garnicht kaufen 



Core152 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich sparen müsste, würde ich da sparen:*10€ bei der Festplatte:* wenn du die nimmst: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



Also wenn ich die Caviar Green nehme komme ich auch bei ca. 40€ aus. Habe auch gehört, die Caviar-Platten sollen extrem solide sein, mein Vater hat auch schon zwei WD-Platten seit über 10 Jahren im Einsatz und da ist auch nichts dran 



Core152 schrieb:


> *20-30€ bei der Maus:* eine Roccat Kone, hört sich schon nicht schlecht an und sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, aber ist die wirklich nötig? Außerdem soll des öfteren das Mausrad brechen. Ich z.B. bin mit meiner Logitech MX518 wunschlos glücklich.



War schon bei Saturn und die liegt einfach am besten in der Hand. Alle anderen, die ich gesehen hatte, gingen gar nicht. Das mit dem Scrollrad ist auch behoben. 



Core152 schrieb:


> *~20€ beim Headset?!?:* So viel gutes hab ich über das auch nicht gelesen. Guck z.B. mal Kommentare auf gzhals oder alternate an, oder schau mehrere Tests durch, klang soll angeblich bisschen Dumpf sein und das HS soll schwer sein, aber das schätzt jeder für sich ein.



Auch das hatte ich schon auf (wegen dem Gewicht) und der Klang ist laut PCGH ziemlich gut. Habe leider kaum andere Möglichkeiten (Medusa-Headset geht dauernd kaputt laut Berichten, sonst gibts kaum noch Headsets mit 5.1-Sound). 



Core152 schrieb:


> *51,90€ bei der Soundkarte: *Warum benutzt du nicht jetzt einfach OnBoard-Sound und zu deiner Konfirmation holst du dir dann die Soundkarte.





Core152 schrieb:


> *~XX, keine Ahnung wie viel bei der Tasta: *Die möchtest du wahrscheinlich trotzdem nehmen. Oder hast noch ne normale da, und bestellst dir dann zu deiner Konfirmation einfach die?



Nun, da ich ja eine komplette Umstellung mache (alles bis auf den Monitor neu) hätte ich das gerne schon alles zusammen, also dass nichts erst später dazugekauft werden muss. Ich denke dann immer nur an das, was ich noch kriege und vergesse dann schon wieder, dass ich ja erst ein Geschenk für 1000€ bekommen habe, wenn du verstehst was ich meine 




Ryokage schrieb:


> Ich würde meinem Vorredner bei der Maus wiedersprechen, da sollte man zuallererst das kaufen was am besten in der Hand liegt (ich gehe davon aus du hast mehrere Mäuse mal probiert), außerdem ist das Mausrad Problem der Kone wohl behoben. Wenn natürlich billigere genauso gut passen würden, dann zweimal üerlegen.



Siehe oben




Ryokage schrieb:


> Bei der Tastaur kann man echt sparen, ne ergonomische Mircrosoft (meiner Meinung nach machen die recht gute Eingabegeräte) gibt es für 15 Euro, sone super-geilomat-siehttollausundkannnix Gaming Tastatur braucht man nicht wirklich. Also ich hab noch nie ein Display oder programmierbare Tasten vermisst. Überlegs dir gut, ob du sowas brauchst.



Also programmierbare Tasten finde ich schon nicht schlecht (programmiert man dann z.B. so, dass die Funktion der Taste "ü" entspricht oder so, dass man dann da die Funktionen im Game drauflegt und alles direkt an der linken Hand hat. Mit dem Display muss ich dir allerdings recht geben, dass ist echt schwachsinn. Welche Hersteller sind (außer Logitech ) denn sonst noch empfehlenswert? Wie wie ist die G11?



Ryokage schrieb:


> Controller, Soundkarte, Headset würde ich mir auch später kaufen, alles zusätzlicher Firlefanz, geht auch erst mal ohne. Dann kannst du den Preis auch durchaus ganz gut drücken.



Siehe oben


----------



## huntertech (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Habe mich gerade mal im Netzt schlau gemacht und die Logitech G11 soll auch garnicht so übel sein. Hat denn schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem kleinen Stückchen Plastik gemacht? 

Und ich denke an den Lüftern im Case kann man auch noch was machen. Habe gerade nochmal den großen Lüftervergleich in der der PCGH "09/2009" rausgekramt und der "Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12L" soll ziemlich leise aber trotzdem leistungsstark sein (für seine 800RPM versteht sich ).

Würde dann die 3 Silent-Eagles gegen zwei von den Slip Streams tauschen (CPU-Kühler und Gehäuse hinten) und dann vorne im Gehäuse einen Silent Eagle 1000 LED einbauen (bessere Optik ). 

Was haltet ihr davon? 

PS: Die G11 nicht vergessen


----------



## huntertech (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Soll ich das Schweigen so deuten, dass hier keiner ne G11, den Slip Stream oder den Silent Eagle 1000 LED hat?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

So siehts aus. 
Die G11 ist schon eine Nummer älter, aber immer noch gut, auch wenn recht groß.
Die Slip Stream sind gute Lüfter, da kann man nichts falsch machen.


----------



## huntertech (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Na dann 

War zwar nicht die Art von "etwas drüber erzählen" wie ichs mir vorgestellt habe aber "gut" sagt ja auch schon was aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Was hast du denn erwartet, ein dreiseitiges Memo über Lüfter?


----------



## huntertech (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Nee, ganz so viel auch nicht 

Aber vllt. sowas wie "hatte schon 5 Slip Streams und die gingen alle kaputt" oder "die LED-Lüfter leuchten alle unterschiedlich stark bei mir" oder "bei meiner G11 ist die LED-Beleuchtung kaputt gegangen" oder sowas


----------



## huntertech (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Heute kam dann das endscheidende Gespräch: Der PC wird erst zur Kofi gekauft 

Da die Sachen ja dann Ende April/Anfang Mai bestellt werden, wollte ich euch noch fragen, was ihr glaubt, wie sich dann die Lage mit der HD 5850 verändert hat, also ob die immernoch kaum lieferbar und deshalb ziemlich teuer ist oder ob die dann schon stark am Preis verloren hat.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

ich denke bis dahin ist die 5850 gut verfügbar.
der preis wird vermutlich auch sinken.


----------



## Caspar (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Und die Preise ändern sich bis dahin vermutlich allgemein noch mal ordentlich. Im März kommen einige neue Dinge auf den Markt. Also wirst du da wohl neu konfigurieren dürfen.


----------



## huntertech (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Was meinst du mit "einige neue Dinge"?

Also wenn Fermi (DX11 von NVidia) am Anfang ähnliche Probleme hat wie jetzt die HD5000er-Karten, dann werde ich wohl die HD5850 nehmen und dann insofern provitieren, dass danl Fermi Ati dann die Preise für die HD5000er senkt 

Und was meinst du sonst noch???


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Nee, ganz so viel auch nicht
> 
> Aber vllt. sowas wie "hatte schon 5 Slip Streams und die gingen alle kaputt" oder "die LED-Lüfter leuchten alle unterschiedlich stark bei mir" oder "bei meiner G11 ist die LED-Beleuchtung kaputt gegangen" oder sowas


 
Gut, dann sag ich es mal so....
Hab schon geschätzte 30 Slip Stremas in diversen Rechner verbaut und alle laufen tatellos und sich unhörbar.


----------



## huntertech (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Auch die mit 800 oder die mit 1300RPM?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Bis 1200rpm sind sie unhörbar, und schnellere Lüfter braucht man nicht.


----------



## huntertech (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Also hattest du die schnelleren (1300RPM)?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Slip Streams gibts nicht mit 1300rpm. 
Ich habe 800er, weil die völlig reichen.


----------



## huntertech (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Slip Streams gibts nicht mit 1300rpm.



Scythe Slip Stream PWM 120x120x25mm, 1300rpm, 125.4m³/h, 26.5dB(A) (SY1225SL12LM-P) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online

Und wie heißt der dann ?


----------



## huntertech (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Ach, mir fällt gerade noch ein, ich brauche für nen 2. PC ja auch nen 2. Monitor (für Freunde ). Würde dann am neuen den jetzigen 22 Zöller weiterbenutzen und dann für den jetzigen PC einen neuen kaufen.

Welche Größe sollte man denn da nehmen (also möglichst günstig )?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Scythe Slip Stream PWM 120x120x25mm, 1300rpm, 125.4m³/h, 26.5dB(A) (SY1225SL12LM-P) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
> 
> Und wie heißt der dann ?


 
Liegt halt daran, dass ich immer nur 800er oder 1200er bestelle aber nie gucke, was es sonst noch gibt.
Hab mal per Zufall welche mit 2500rpm gesehen, frag mich heute noch, wer die gebrauchen kann.


----------



## huntertech (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Nun, wenn man taub ist  Oder einfach auf maximale Kühlung per Luftkühlung z.B. bei BenchSessions aus ist 

Wer weiß, wer weiß...


----------



## >Peter< (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Hab nicht alles gelesen aber muss unbedingt sagen, als HDD nehm dir ne Samsung Spinpoint F3 (HD502HJ) kostet bei 500 Gb keine 50 Euro und ist besser als deine Caviar Black.


----------



## huntertech (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Nun, in diesem Fall wäre es doch besser, du hättest alles gelesen 

Da mir in diesem Forum von einem Member die Caviars sehr deutlich empfohlen wurden und mein Vater auch schon seit über 10 Jahren Western Digital Platten ohne Schäden im Einsatz hat, denke ich, dass ich auch bei WD bleiben werde.

Aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis


----------



## huntertech (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Habe gerade nochmal die PCGH 02/2010 rausgekramt und habe da (vor dem Seite mit dem Scythe Setsugen) die Thermalrights VRM-R3 und VRM-R4 gefunden. Der 3er soll bei Seitenlüftern im Gehäuse besser sein und der 4er bei Tower-CPU-Kühlern. Würde die dann mit dem Setsugen zusammen benutzen (auf einer HD 5850, sofern es vom Preis dann endlich passt).

Jetzt hier die Frage: Würde einer der Kühler mit dem Setsugen kollidieren? Wenn ja, welcher?

Und wie muss man das mit "profitiert vom Luftstrom eines CPu-Tower-Kühlers" verstehen? Könnte der, wenn der sich dann vermutlich hinterm CPU-Kühler positioniert, dann evtl. auch mit diesem kollidieren?


----------



## huntertech (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Und mir fällt noch ne Frage ein 

Wie entfernt man am besten Wärmeleitpaste, wenn man z.B. nen neuen VGA-Kühler draufmachen will?


PS: Die hier nicht vergessen :



huntertech schrieb:


> Würde einer der Kühler mit dem Setsugen kollidieren? Wenn ja, welcher?
> 
> Und wie muss man das mit "profitiert vom Luftstrom eines CPu-Tower-Kühlers" verstehen?
> 
> Könnte der, wenn der sich dann vermutlich hinterm CPU-Kühler positioniert, dann evtl. auch mit diesem kollidieren?


----------



## Core152 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Ich denke das gilt nicht nur für CPU´s bei denen ich es so gemacht habe:

Stofftuch oder Küchenpapier nehmen
in bisschen Cognac drauf
mit leichtem Druck die Wärmeleitpaste abreiben.

Wahrscheinlich geht es mit allen Spirituosen, je hoch%iger desto besser, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Trocken abreiben lang meist auch.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*



Core152 schrieb:


> ...in bisschen Cognac drauf...



Den mal besser trinken ... Feuerzeugbenzin ist besser.


----------



## huntertech (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Also wenns trocken nicht abgeht, gehts dann auch mit Verdünnung oder ist das nicht ganz so gut für die Karte und Bauteile?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Trocken gehts in der Regel immer. 
Nur wenn die WLP schon seit 20 Jahren drauf ist, muss man etwas länger reiben.


----------



## huntertech (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

ja gut, ich dachte eig. an den wechsel des kühlers einer hd 5850 (dann ja neu)


----------



## huntertech (4. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Muss das alte Thema dann doch wieder aufwühlen...

Die HD 5850 ist ja immernoch schlecht lieferbar und da der Preis von knapp über 200€ auf (lieferbar) 280€ angestiegen ist , ist die ja auch uninteressant geworden. Und solange die HD 5830 nicht auf max. 200€ sinkt, gilt das auch für die. Die HD 4890 ist ja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr lieferbar und wenn dann für 180€, was mit einem neuen Kühler wieder in 220€ resultieren würde.

Jetzt habe ich mir eig. gedacht, sollte Fermi die Preise der Ati-Konkurrenz nicht senken und die lieferbarkeit erhöhen können, könnte man sich ja auch eine HD 5770 Hawk von MSI für rund 160€ kaufen. Da hätte ich dann schon einen leisen und guten Kühler drauf und dank hochwertiger Bauteile schafft sie (zumindest bei PCGH ) ja auch 1020/2800 MHz, womit sie dann zwischen HD 5830 und 5850 liegt.

Was haltet ihr von der Idee? Und kann man bei der vllt. auch mit einer Preissenkung durch Fermi rechnen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Kannst du machen.
Ob und wann es zu Preissenkungen wegen der Fermi kommt, kann dir keiner sagen, dazu muss erst mal feststehen, was die Fermi überhaupt leistet.


----------



## emre76 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen aber ich könnte diese Systeme empfehlen :

AMD:
Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (125W)
Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
_ 
Intel:
Core i5-750 Boxed
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3

restliche Komponenten:
4GB G.Skill 1333MHz CL7
_Alternativ: 4GB GeIL 1333MHz CL7
HD 5870
_Alternativ: HD 5850
Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W (KM)
_Alternativ: Cougar CM 550W (KM) 
 Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB
_Alternativ: Samsung F3 500GB
LG GH22
_Alternativ: LG GH24  
Cooler Master CM 690
_Alternativ: Xigmatek Midgard

Ich würde das Amd System nehmen,da es Zukunftssicherer ist.


----------



## huntertech (7. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Also, den ersten Post hättest du ruhig lesen können 

Der PC soll insgesamt 1200€ kosten, davon gehen aber schon mind. 250€ für Peripherie, Soundkarte, etc. drauf. Und da passt die HD 5870 bzw. 5850 nicht mehr  Und da steht auch drin, dass ich schon einen DVD-Brenner habe 

Und wieso empfiehlst du mir ne Stromsparplatte (Caviar Blue) als Systemplatte?


----------



## emre76 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

ohh...
meinte die caviar black. Anstatt hd 5870 kannst du ja die hd 5850 nehmen müsste dann preislich passen, wenn du die Soundkarte weg lässt. Bei der Pheripherie brauchst du keine Soundkarte, da reicht auch onboard Sound.


----------



## huntertech (7. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Also n vernümpftigen Sound (passend zum 5.1-Headset Roccat Kave) ist mir wichtiger als eine GraKa, die 10-20% mehr leistet, wobei ich die SoKa ja auch behalten kann, die GraKa ist irgendwann zu schwach 

PS: Und da eine HD 5770 Hawk ja (laut PCGH) durchschnittlich 17% OC mitmachen soll, komme ich auf die Leistung knapp über der HD 5830, das reicht erstmal


----------



## emre76 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Kann ich dir dann von dem Headset abraten. Wenn du schon top Sound möchtest würde ich paar euro drauf legen ein Sennheiser hd555 ( wenn das Geld nicht reicht dann das AKG ... ich komm grad ned auf den Namen der fällt mir bestimmt noch ein ) und i ein günstiges Micro holen.


----------



## huntertech (7. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Kein Platz für ein vernümpftiges Sound-System  Da die Boxen dann mitten im Raum stehen müssten, ist das wohl kaum angebracht. Aber ganz nebenbei finde ich Headsets auch geil


----------



## emre76 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

google mal bitte " Sennheiser hd555 " ich find da nix was man mitten in den Raum stellen muss


----------



## huntertech (8. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

wozu gerade das?


----------



## emre76 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Weil die besser sind als das Roccat Dingens.


----------



## huntertech (8. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

schon beide gehabt?


----------



## emre76 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Ich hab das Sennheiser und ein Freund von mir das Roccat. Wir haben beide Kopfhörer miteinander verglichen und sogar er meinte das, das Sennheiser besser ist.


----------



## huntertech (8. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Hats Sennheiser denn auch (subjektiv) besseren Sourround-Sound?


----------



## emre76 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Ich denke schon. Bei Counter Strike Source haben ich und mein Freund zum Beispiel einen Unterschied gemerkt. Denke andere User dieses Forum könnten meine Meinung zum Sennheiser bestätigen. Lese die einfach mal Reviews zum Sennheiser durch.


----------



## huntertech (8. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Ok, aber erst morgen


----------



## huntertech (9. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Habe hier im Forum geteilte Meinungen gefunden, bzw. manche schrieben gutes, manche nur schlechtes 

Aber im Gesamten: Das HD555 soll wohl ganz gut sein, der Bass aber nicht. Da mir der aber schon wichtig ist (wer hört denn nicht gerne diese Call-of-Duty-Explosionen vernümpftig ) werde ich wohl noch einen gesonderten Thread aufmachen, wo ich dann mal mehr Meinungen über Kave und HD555 sammle und vllt. gibts hier auch noch mehr Leute, die beide mal hatten.


----------



## Stefan93 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Ich finde du kannst deine Config bestellen...


----------



## huntertech (10. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Habe mich mal im Inet schlau gelesen und das HD 555 soll wohl garnicht so schlecht sein, um nicht zu sagen es ist richtig geil 

Würde dann aber noch die Frage haben, lieber X-Fi Titanium oder Asus Xonar D1 bzw. DX? Die X-Fis sollen ja etwas basslstiger sein, also perfekt für Games. Und was haltet ihr von EAX 5? Und wenn ich die X-Fi nehmen sollte, wo sollte die dann bei einem Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P (http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/985/gigabyte_motherboard.jpg) rein? Lieber in den untersten PCI-E x1 Slot oder lieber über die Grafikkarte (obersten Slot)?

PS: Hatte vor eine HD 5770 Hawk als GraKa zu benutzen.


----------



## huntertech (15. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

So, habe die Liste nach weiteren unzähligen Empfehlungen, Testberichten und noch mehr Empfehlungen jetzt nochmal erneuert. So sieht's jetzt aus (1. ist ne Wandhalterung):



          Hama   Next Light 84424   16,56€
Phenom II X4 955 (C3)   132,86€
Scythe Ninja 2 Rev. B   32,90€   
Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3   8,78€ 
SY1225SL12L   4,88€ 
Arctic Cooling MX-2   2,98€       
MSI HD 5770 Hawk   153,18€       
Western Digital Caviar Black   500GB   57,94€ 
  Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P   70,89€
Thermaltake Element T   56,99€
Cooler Master Silent Pro M500   71,69€
F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH   96,81€
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi   Titanium, bulk   64,31 €
Roccat Kone   54,24 €   
Sennheiser HD 555   77,90 €   
Sharkoon Rush Mat   11,72 €
Logitech G11   46,49 €
Win 7 Home Premium SB 64-bit   82,99        
Microsoft XBOX 360 Controller   27,35 € 

Gesamtpreis 1094,12 €   

Versand: 
7,00 €   Hardwareversand       
  0,00 €   Mindfactory / Amazon       
  5,90 €   PC-Cooling



Was sagt ihr zu der?


----------



## huntertech (16. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Keine Meinungen? 

Also die Änderungen sehen so aus (jetzt insgesamt zum ersten Post):




Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 -> Scythe SY1225SL12L (800RPM)

HD 5850 -> HD 5770 Hawk (HD 5850 ist zu teuer geworden)

Xigmatek Midgard -> Thermaltake Element T

GEIL  GV34GB1333C7DC -> F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH

Asus Xonar D1 -> X-Fi Titanium

Roccat Kave -> Sennheiser HD 555

Steelseries QcK -> Sharkoon Rush mat

Logitech G15 -> Logitech G11

VGA-Kühler -> Gestrichen



Also, was haltet ihr für sinnvoll, was nicht und warum?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

sieht doch ok aus. ^^


----------



## huntertech (29. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

So, in einem Monat müssen die Sachen soweit bestellt sein. Da jetzt ja die GTX 480 & GTX 470 von NVidia kommen, hätte ich die Frage, ob man mittlerweile schätzen kann, ob sie Auswirkungen auf die HD 5830-Preise haben.

Ich persönlich würde ja sagen, da die GTX 4*0 Karten ja im Bereich der HD 5870 und drüber spielen, kann man einen Perisfall von 30€ (auf 200€) der HD 5830 vergessen oder? Wie seht ihr das?

Und welche HD 5830 ist eigentlich die beste bzw. leiseste und kühlste? Ein Referenzdesign gibts ja nicht. Ich persönlich würde jetzt zwischen der PowerColor HD 5830 PCS+ (großer Lüfter, 220€) und der MSI R5830 Twin Frozr (2 Lüfter, 240€) schwanken. Welche würdet ihr nehmen? Oder doch nen ganz anderen Hersteller?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Die GTXen sind bedingt schneller als die 5870. Ich tippe eher, dass es noch dauern wird, bis sich was bei den Preisen tut.
Sommer, eher nicht.
Hängt davon ab, wie schnell die Karten jetzt lieferbar werden.


----------



## huntertech (30. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Glaubst du, dass die Hawk in einem Monat wieder lieferbar ist?


----------



## huntertech (31. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*

Ich sehe das als "nicht voraussehbar" 


Was meint ihr, wenn so in 3-4 Jahren wieder eine neue Grafikkarte her muss, wird der Phenom II X4 955 BE (ich denke, ich schaffe mit OC 3,6GHz) dann auch zum Austausch fällig oder macht der das gleiche nochmal mit?


EDIT: Habe jetzt das endgültige Limit für den PC bekommen: 1100€. Können im Notfall auch ein paar Euro mehr sein, aber viel mehr darf nicht. Jetzt komme ich mit der (jetzigen) PC-Liste und den aktuellen Preisen auf ca. 1060€. Aber ich glaube, da lässt sich noch was machen. Würde nämlich nur ungern jetzt noch eine HD 5770 nehmen und 40€ fliegen lassen (wenn die Karte ausgetauscht wird, muss ich die nämlich dann bezahlen, ne HD 5850 hält von vorneherein länger ). Da eine HD 5850 incl. Versand für 280€ momentan lieferbar ist (PCS+ von PowerColor mit besserem Kühler für incl. Versand 295€), könnte ich die mit 80€ Einsparungen nehmen. Die Benchmarks der HD 5830 habe ich nochmal angesehen, die Karte ist echt mist.


Hier nochmal die aktuelle PC Liste:

*CPU*                       Phenom II X4 955 BE (C3)   134,32 €       
*CPU-Kühler*            Scythe Ninja 2 Rev. B   31,70 € 
*Wärmeleitpaste      *  Arctic Cooling MX-2   2,98 € 
*Lüfter (3x)*              SY1225SL12L   4,78 € 
*HDD*                         Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB   48,46 € 
*HDD-Entkoppler*        Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3   6,70 € 
*Grafikkarte Option 1*   MSI HD 5770 Hawk   159,89 €       
*Grafikkarte* *Option 2 *  HD 5770 + Arctic Cooling Twin Turbo Pro*   153,04 € 
*Mainboard*                Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3   74,65 € 
*Netzteil*                   Cooler Master Silent Pro M500   69,85 € 
*Ram*                        F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH   94,52 €       
*Gehäuse*                 Thermaltake Element T   56,89 €       
*Soundkarte*               Asus Xonar DX   51,44 € 
*Kopfhörer*                Sennheiser HD 555   82,69 € 
*Maus*                       Roccat Kone Max   57,04 € 
*Mauspad*                  Sharkoon Rush Mat   10,10 €       
*Tastatur*                    Logitech G11   44,85 € 
*Windows 7*                 Win 7 Home Premium SB 64-bit   80,44 €       
*Wandhalterung für TV*   Hama Next Light 84424   14,94 €       
*HDMI-Kabel*                G&BL HDMI-Kabel 1,5m   20,00 €


Seht ihr da noch Sparpotenzial?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. März 2010)

*AW: Gaming-Rechner ~1200€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Glaubst du, dass die Hawk in einem Monat wieder lieferbar ist?


 
Ich bezweifel stark, dass irgendeiner genau sagen kann, wann welche Karten wirklich lieferbar sind.


----------

